# TP-Link TL-WN821N version



## ldgc (Jan 26, 2018)

I read https://www.freebsd.org/releases/11.1R/hardware.html#wlan and it says that supports "TP-Link TL-WN821N v1, v2". I visited https://www.worten.pt/acessorios-de...ador-usb-wi-fi-tp-link-n300-tl-wn821n-4647978 and I don't see the version number 
Does the product's EAN number help to discover the version number?


----------



## aragats (Jan 26, 2018)

I hate TP-Link! They use totally different chips in the same model. I have two externally identical TP-WN722N: one with Atheros, another with Broadcom.
So, check `dmesg`:
	
	



```
....
uftdi9: <FT232R USB UART> on usbus0
ugen0.26: <ATHEROS USB2.0 WLAN> at usbus0
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 26, 2018)

Many times, cheap vendors change internals of devices, even the SoC device is based on and didn't mention it anywhere on packaging, device or documentation. So you have to check stickers, if there is some info about version, good for you, but absence of any related marking doesn't mean you have device first introduced under given name/type (AKA version 1).

AFAIK best resource for this problem are various Linux/embedded projects wikis, like https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN821N_v1 or OpenWRT etc. Many devices have box and PCB markings, packaging etc. described, often with images described there.


----------

